# I NEED HELP! Hoyt Super Slam Supreme String & Cable Length



## Fuzzy Hoyt Shooter (May 16, 2005)

Does SOMEONE have access to an old Hoyt tuning guide that can tell me the string and cable specs on a Hoyt Super Slam Supreme bow?

Thanks!
Fuzzy


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I have an old SS but I need to know your draw length and poundage also is it a cam model or the eccentrics model? If yours is the same I can help.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Have the spec sheets from 1994, 1993 and 1992 that show it but like Darton01 said need to know what cam (energy wheel or command cam or control cam) and # module as the string size is different between modules. Looks like in 1994 the cables were all the same length between cams and were 41.5". 1993 shows the same 45" cable in all cams. 1992 shows 46" cable length. So if you can list the cam and module (ie. E-5 or C-4) then we should be able to post some specs for you.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep and at some point I believe after only a couple years of production they went to the slit yokes.:embara:


----------



## Fuzzy Hoyt Shooter (May 16, 2005)

Here's pictures of the cams, they say 5B and 5T on them.
thanks!
Fuzzy


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Okay, here is what the spec sheets say. In 1994 it lists energy wheels with a #5 being a 28" draw and using a 58" string and 41.5" cables. ATA is 42" and BH is 9". It also lists command cams with a #5 being a 32" draw and using a 59.5" string and the cables, ATA and BH are the same.
1993 lists an energy wheel with a #5 being a 28" draw and using a 58" string and 45" cables. The control cam lists a #5 as a 32" draw and using a 59.5" string and again 45" cables. ATA and BH are the same as 1994.
1992 lists an energy wheel with a #5 being a 29" draw and using a 60" string and 46" cables. ATA is 43.5". Also lists a control wheel with a #5 being a 32" draw and using a 61" string and 46" cables. ATA is the same.
Hopefully someone will know for sure from the picture but I'd bet they are energy wheels and if you measure the cable that should let you know if you need a 58" string or a 60" string.
Good luck.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow,I'm glad you could help him because my friend isn't returning my e-mails.Maybe he isn't my friend anymore


----------



## Fuzzy Hoyt Shooter (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for all of the help guys! He's got ot back together and shooting!

Shoot'em Strait!
Fuzzy


----------



## bvet (Apr 6, 2018)

IroquoisArcher said:


> Okay, here is what the spec sheets say. In 1994 it lists energy wheels with a #5 being a 28" draw and using a 58" string and 41.5" cables. ATA is 42" and BH is 9". It also lists command cams with a #5 being a 32" draw and using a 59.5" string and the cables, ATA and BH are the same.
> 1993 lists an energy wheel with a #5 being a 28" draw and using a 58" string and 45" cables. The control cam lists a #5 as a 32" draw and using a 59.5" string and again 45" cables. ATA and BH are the same as 1994.
> 1992 lists an energy wheel with a #5 being a 29" draw and using a 60" string and 46" cables. ATA is 43.5". Also lists a control wheel with a #5 being a 32" draw and using a 61" string and 46" cables. ATA is the same.
> Hopefully someone will know for sure from the picture but I'd bet they are energy wheels and if you measure the cable that should let you know if you need a 58" string or a 60" string.
> Good luck.


you wouldn’t happen to have the specs for the number 4’ would you? I pulled my old ones off and it looks like they should be in the neighborhood of 57.5 string and 40.5 cables but not sure since the bow got dry fired.

Thanks


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

bvet said:


> you wouldn’t happen to have the specs for the number 4’ would you? I pulled my old ones off and it looks like they should be in the neighborhood of 57.5 string and 40.5 cables but not sure since the bow got dry fired.
> 
> Thanks


They're at my buddies shop. Heading over there soon and will check and get back to you, probably this evening.


----------



## bvet (Apr 6, 2018)

IroquoisArcher said:


> They're at my buddies shop. Heading over there soon and will check and get back to you, probably this evening.


Ok I really appreciate it.
Thanks 
BV


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Okay, I have for the SS Supreme with a C4 (command cam) 58.5 string and 41.5 cable (1994) .Does it have a C4 on the cam? They have an Energy wheel (E4 isn't shown so assuming not it. In 1993 it shows a C4 with 59 and 45. Back in 1992 it shows 60 and 46 so assuming not it.


----------



## bvet (Apr 6, 2018)

IroquoisArcher said:


> Okay, I have for the SS Supreme with a C4 (command cam) 58.5 string and 41.5 cable (1994) .Does it have a C4 on the cam? They have an Energy wheel (E4 isn't shown so assuming not it. In 1993 it shows a C4 with 59 and 45. Back in 1992 it shows 60 and 46 so assuming not it.


I can’t see the letter but based off the numbers I would think it’s the command cam. I found a very faint sticker that looks like it’s written 57.5” and 40.5 so not sure if that’s the old owner or manufacturer.

Thanks
BV


----------



## bvet (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you happen to have the brace height and the ata. Then I could make sure one way or the other.
Thanks


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

bvet said:


> Do you happen to have the brace height and the ata. Then I could make sure one way or the other.
> Thanks


LOL, just got home from my buddies shop so won't be back there till tomorrow but believe it was 7.5 bh and 40' ata. Thought I had included it but guess not...wait for me to check as now remember had replied after you to someone wanting to know about the Defiant.


----------



## bvet (Apr 6, 2018)

IroquoisArcher said:


> LOL, just got home from my buddies shop so won't be back there till tomorrow but believe it was 7.5 bh and 40' ata. Thought I had included it but guess not...wait for me to check as now remember had replied after you to someone wanting to know about the Defiant.


no worries thank you for your help with this.


----------

